# John Deere PTO problems



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a JD 4230. Noticed that hyd oil was dripping from around the shaft and decided to change the o-ring. When I pulled out the pto shaft, the bearing race around the end of the pto was scared--pretty bad. Took off the plate and there was metal in the bottom--looked like gear teeth but the gears look good. The bearing race is actually stuck to the shaft. Haven't had time to really study it yet (pouring down rain--just worrying). One of the first questions I have is what does the bearing race fit into? Does it go into JD9320 ball bearing? Trying to create a game plan so that when the rain stops, I can start to tackle this. Any suggestions to what may have caused this?
Appreciate all the help and advice.
ted


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but my John Deere 990 which we bought new and at 290 hours the rear planetary drive just shredded with little warning. $4,000 later, I'm still squirming in the seat.


----------



## tsoileau (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a chance to look at the problem closer. It appears that the roller assembly bearing that fits into the pto drive shaft with gear fell completely apart. I really believe that the bearing race that fits on the end of the 540 rpm stub shaft fits into this roller bearing in the drive shaft. The outer race of the roller bearing is stuck and I will have to figure how to remove it, replace the bearing, snap rings, oil seal, ... in order to get this going again. Don't know what caused the bearing to completely fall apart. I'll keep my fingers crosssed.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You can borrow tools to pull bearings from auto parts stores, like O'reilly, Auto Zone, etc.


----------

